# Sears/Dunlap lathe  109 0703



## Tonym47 (Sep 29, 2013)

What's it worth?


----------



## wwunder (Sep 29, 2013)

The value really depends on its condition and what tooling you have for it. I think the 0703 is one of the oldest models.

It's probably worth the most in parts. I believe the threading gears are compatible with the atlas 6" lathe and are in high demand. I would do a search on the auction site for 109 lathe to see what the going rates are.


Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 24, 2017)

I've  talked earlier about this at length (pun). Look it up.


----------

